# Pen Kits - An Exhaustive Showcase of Various Styles Available . . .



## Kevin (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm not even sure how to ask this, but what I'd like to do is create a sticky thread that has as many images of finished pens as we can get, and add to it continuously. I would want only 2 images of each particular style kit one frontal view and one side view. I also think the way the pens are displayed and photographed should be standardized. I would also want the exact full name (and model umber if it has one) of each kit. All I need is a bunch of volunteers to send me the images - or a volunteer who might want to do this for us, to create the thread.

If anyone is interested please sign up here we can work out the details as we go along. I don't know if this has been done or even attempted elsewhere but even if it has, I would like for us to do it better. Any volunteers?

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Dec 23, 2014)

I nominate @Schroedc he seems to make more pens than most here. I will contribute any pens I have that he hasn't and I will volunteer to make any pens we need to be photographed and submitted that nobody seems to be making. I couldn't do that all at once but will do it gradually as not to break my piggy bank.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 23, 2014)

Sure, I can do a bunch of them. We'll also want to make sure we keep track of the pens that have multiple names for the same kit like the Polaris from Timberbits is the Patriot from craft supplies USA and it's called something else at Rockler.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Dec 23, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> Sure, I can do a bunch of them. We'll also want to make sure we keep track of the pens that have multiple names for the same kit like the Polaris from Timberbits is the Patriot from craft supplies USA and it's called something else at Rockler.


Good point there are many of them that fall into that category.


----------



## justallan (Dec 23, 2014)

Great idea, Kevin. I'll be watching this one for sure.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 23, 2014)

I volunteer to use this thread for my own betterment.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 23, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> We'll also want to make sure we keep track of the pens that have multiple names for the same kit like the Polaris from Timberbits is the Patriot from craft supplies USA and it's called something else at Rockler.





Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Good point there are many of them that fall into that category.



There are also several that are basically the same but have minor variations -- for example, Mesa and Sierra and Wall St.

And some that look almost the same but have a different mechanism -- such as those three and the version from PennState called Gatsby (which has a transmission that press-fits into the rear end of the barrel, while the Mesa/Sierra/WallSt have a transmission that screws onto the nose cone.)

And the LeRoi v2 which looks identical to the Gatsby but uses a 3/8" tube (and transmission) instead of a 27/64" tube -- meaning that there's more meat left on the bones after you've turned it down, reducing the chances of tearing out the material at the end of the barrel.

It's not complicated, there are simply a lot of variables

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Dec 23, 2014)

@Kevin 
Is the objective to to give a comprehensive overview of particular pen styles?

As @Duncan says, there are a number styles masquerading around under different names.

Some of us only use parts of some kits to build high priced pens via segmenting, special bands, custom finials, etc,... would you be including those?


----------



## Kevin (Dec 23, 2014)

Alan Sweet said:


> @Kevin
> Is the objective to to give a comprehensive overview of particular pen styles?
> 
> As @Duncan says, there are a number styles masquerading around under different names.
> ...



No I Alan there is literally no end to how complex this could become if we tried that. I'd like to show stock pen kits as they come from the supplier, but also take Duncan's advice about mentioning the various kits that are all the same but under a different name. No need to show examples of the same kit 5 times just because it has a different name - better to show one example and mention the other names only.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 23, 2014)

Kevin, is there a way on this site to index posts in a thread? Or I guess at a minimum someone could link each post, assuming that each post has a different kit, to the main post so that it would be easily navigated


----------



## Kevin (Dec 23, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Kevin, is there a way on this site to index posts in a thread? Or I guess at a minimum someone could link each post, assuming that each post has a different kit, to the main post so that it would be easily navigated



You're trying to make things simple I agree, but what you propose if I understand correctly just makes many more steps for us (at least on our end and we don't get paid). That's the reason I am asking for a volunteer to do this and why I am asking for pen makers to simply be willing to send their images to the volulnteer who will sort, categorize, post etc. in the sticky thread. 

This isn't the thread where it will happen. This is where pen makers that already have finished pens on hand can post and say "I have these kits etc. and am willing to photograph them in the setting and angle we agree on". I realize many of you will sell some of your pens between when you volunteer certain kits and when we get this all figured out, but someone else will be able to fill that in interim if that happens. 

Who'll step up and take the yoke on this?


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 23, 2014)

I f you can find the post you want to highlight, just quote it and post it here. There in the post you will see a real small arrow pointing up. If you click or tap on it, it will bring you right to that quoted post. No matter where the post is on the forum...



JR Custom Calls said:


> Kevin, is there a way on this site to index posts in a thread? Or I guess at a minimum someone could link each post, assuming that each post has a different kit, to the main post so that it would be easily navigated



Is that what you were referring to?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 23, 2014)

Kevin said:


> You're trying to make things simple I agree, but what you propose if I understand correctly just makes many more steps for us (at least on our end and we don't get paid). That's the reason I am asking for a volunteer to do this and why I am asking for pen makers to simply be willing to send their images to the volulnteer who will sort, categorize, post etc. in the sticky thread.
> 
> This isn't the thread where it will happen. This is where pen makers that already have finished pens on hand can post and say "I have these kits etc. and am willing to photograph them in the setting and angle we agree on". I realize many of you will sell some of your pens between when you volunteer certain kits and when we get this all figured out, but someone else will be able to fill that in interim if that happens.
> 
> Who'll step up and take the yoke on this?


Ahh, I missed the part where you were asking someone to organize the thread. I had in my mind that you wanted to put it together. 

I'd be of no help with the pens... I've only made a few... but I'd be glad to organize the thread if that's what you're looking for...


ripjack13 said:


> I f you can find the post you want to highlight, just quote it and post it here. There in the post you will see a real small arrow pointing up. If you click or tap on it, it will bring you right to that quoted post. No matter where the post is on the forum...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you were referring to?


No, not really... I guess I was thinking too complex. If it's just going to be a stickied thread with a single post per pen, it's easy enough for the thread organizer to post the pen name along with a link to the particular post in the thread with the pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Dec 23, 2014)

I have a list of 20 pen kit vendors (plus their links) I have used or looked at often. It might be useful in this effort.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 23, 2014)

Greg volunteered me. And I'm still willing to take it on if folks would be good with that.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 23, 2014)

If you are going to do it and need any help on here let me know. I have plenty of time to help coming up for a while....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 23, 2014)

I'd be willing to submit some pics too, though since I'm trying to keep the number of different kits I make limited to a select, small grouping, I suspect that others will have pics of those kits before I would. Whenever you determine how you want the pictures taken and where to submit them, I'd be happy to contribute in any way I can.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 7, 2015)

How's this coming guys? Need anything from me?


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 7, 2015)

Kevin said:


> How's this coming guys? Need anything from me?



I think what I can do is set up an email address on Gmail (Unless the woodbarter domain has some available we could use?) and then set guidelines on pic size, backgrounds, views required, etc. 

Once that is set up I can share the password to the email with the ones we decide to help out with this in addition to myself and folks can email pictures with descriptions to that and then we'll set up a thread and go on from there. I can also start out with the pen styles I have on hand starting Monday once a couple orders leave the shop.

@Kevin- Your thoughts on whether this will work or not?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm not sure how the email would be a benefit over posting the images and descriptions here and I think it would be a lot more work for you. I could give you moderator permissions and then you edit the submitted posts if needed and could then simply move them to the permanent thread you would start. This would cut way down on the work you would have to do uploading all those email images to out site. This way, all the contributors share in the workload by uploading the pics and writing the descriptions and all you have to do is a few mouse clicks to move the posts you want moved, into your thread. 

Do you like this idea better?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 7, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I'm not sure how the email would be a benefit over posting the images and descriptions here and I think it would be a lot more work for you. I could give you moderator permissions and then you edit the submitted posts if needed and could then simply move them to the permanent thread you would start. This would cut way down on the work you would have to do uploading all those email images to out site. This way, all the contributors share in the workload by uploading the pics and writing the descriptions and all you have to do is a few mouse clicks to move the posts you want moved, into your thread.
> 
> Do you like this idea better?



Much better, Especially since I become an old fart in 13 days....

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 7, 2015)

I haven't looked at your BD it's just a guess will you be 40?


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 7, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I haven't looked at your BD it's just a guess will you be 40?



Yep. And of course my kids are reminding me daily that it's coming.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 7, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Yep. And of course my kids are reminding me daily that it's coming.



40 is a good one. Stuff is all still working pretty good so enjoy it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 7, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Much better, Especially since I become an old fart in 13 days....


 We almost share a birthday Colin. I know exactly what your kids are doing to you. I went through it last year and they have been reminding me of it pretty regular since.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 7, 2015)

Wait till you guys pass 50, LOL. Stuff starts to quit working after 50, eyes, ears, back, knees, etc.  And then there's the, now that's really old. I bet none of his stuff works.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ssgmeader (Jan 7, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Sure, I can do a bunch of them. We'll also want to make sure we keep track of the pens that have multiple names for the same kit like the Polaris from Timberbits is the Patriot from craft supplies USA and it's called something else at Rockler.




We can use a modified version of the IAP bushing x-reference guide for that. I'd be in for contribution of trying different kits we don't have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 7, 2015)

I am happy to help with pictures, etc. (providing my over 60 parts are working).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

